# Uber is suspending Pool



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just got an email that they are suspending pool so that means more rides to go around.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes I noticed... and the 5 other viral (pun intended) threads announcing the same! :biggrin:

It takes a GLOBAL EPIDEMIC for them to (temporarily) get rid of this much-hated monstrosity! :roflmao:

EDIT: make it 10 other viral threads!


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

I decline all Pool rides anyway, and after two coughers and two snifflers got in my car on Sunday I stopped driving all pax. Still waiting for Uber to tell me how to get disinfectant for my car when Greenlight is shuttered. I can't even get my airport placard replaced (expired).

"This is a promotional email from Uber Technologies" and not actual concern for your safety.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> I can't even get my airport placard replaced (expired).


Mid-January I got an email asking me to confirm my address to get my new placard. Nothing since.
Lost time with support, who would not understand the situation and insisted I send them their own email so they can escalate it.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Mid-January I got an email asking me to confirm my address to get my new placard. Nothing since.
> Lost time with support, who would not understand the situation and insisted I send them their own email so they can escalate it.


Phone support said they'd expedite my request and to watch for an email. Crickets. Not sure he even understood the situation because he barely spoke English. I certainly could not understand half of what he was saying, aside from "Can I put you on hold for two more minutes?" which he had nailed down.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> I decline all Pool rides anyway, and after two coughers and two snifflers got in my car on Sunday I stopped driving all pax. Still waiting for Uber to tell me how to get disinfectant for my car when Greenlight is shuttered. I can't even get my airport placard replaced (expired).
> 
> "This is a promotional email from Uber Technologies" and not actual concern for your safety.


Call the non existant support number and request it be mailed to you. or count your blessings.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Yes I noticed... and the 5 other viral (pun intended) threads announcing the same! :biggrin:
> 
> It takes a GLOBAL EPIDEMIC for them to (temporarily) get rid of this much-hated monstrosity! :roflmao:
> 
> EDIT: make it 10 other viral threads!


Pool is a Pitre Dish for NASTIES ALL YEAR LONG !



Mash Ghasem said:


> Mid-January I got an email asking me to confirm my address to get my new placard. Nothing since.
> Lost time with support, who would not understand the situation and insisted I send them their own email so they can escalate it.


WELL THE DEPARTMENT OF MOTOR VEHICLES HAS SHUT DOWN HERE.

MY LICENSE & REGISTRATION IS DUE SOON.

THE STATE CLAIMS THERE WILL BE NO FINES FOR EXPIRED DOCCUMENTS DURING THE CORONA CLOSURE PERIOD.

WHAT HAPPENS WITH EXPIRED DOCCUMENTS DUE TO THE STATE SHUTTING DOWN PUBLIC OFFICES ???

WILL UBER DEMAND RENEWAL ?

EVEN IF RENEWAL IS NOT AVAILABLE !?!?

CAN ROHIT COMPREHEND THIS CONCEPT ???

( Catch -22 sponsored by Corona-19)

I see Beaurocratic Purgatory surrounded by Red Tape & Litigation in the Future . . .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When asked for a comment, a spokesman for Gr*yft* said that it was "monitoring the situation"............... in other words "_we ain't doin' nuttin'_ ".

I will miss the shuffling opportunities. If you covered one or two and shuffled two, you could make the job pay more than what a cab meter would read for the same trip.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Lyft is still doing Shared in NJ

Someone has to serve the very bottom edge of society.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Lyft is still doing Shared in NJ


Gr*yft* has made that non-statement, thus I suspect that Shared continues everywhere that Gr*yft* offers it. I usually do not accept Shared, as there is no opportunity to shuffle. Gr*yft* does not pay for subsequent no-shows on Shared. It charges the customer, but the driver gets ZERO.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Gr*yft* has made that non-statement, thus I suspect that Shared continues everywhere that Gr*yft* offers it. I usually do not accept Shared, as there is no opportunity to shuffle. Gr*yft* does not pay for subsequent no-shows on Shared. It charges the customer, but the driver gets ZERO.


You mean subsequent no-shows on the same ride?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You mean subsequent no-shows on the same ride?


_............correctamundo..............._If you get the first customer, but do not get the second, third or whatever, Gr*yft* gives you ZUGATRON for those no-shows. It does charge the customer, but it pockets the whole thing. If you do not get the first one, you will get your no-show, *unless* you get a match before you have fetched Customer Number One. If Customer Number One does not show up, and, you already have been assigned Customer Number Two, you get ZERO for Customer Number One and are to proceeed to cover Customer Number Two. If Customer Number Two does not show, and you have not been matched before you get him, you will get your fee. If, however, you get matched again, before you cover Customer Number Two and he does not show up, you get nothing and are expected to cover Customer Number Three.

As you can see, Shared is full of hazards. Not only can you get an Endless Line, but, you could get Endless Uncompensated No-Shows. It is one reason, of several, that I will not accept Shared. The only reason that I accept POOL is so that I can shuffle subsequent riders. Cover one or two, shuffle two and the payoff is more than what a cab meter would read if it is a short or mediocre trip. You will get burned on the long POOL trips, however.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _............correctamundo..............._If you get the first customer, but do not get the second, third or whatever, Gr*yft* gives you ZUGATRON for those no-shows. It does charge the customer, but it pockets the whole thing. If you do not get the first one, you will get your no-show, *unless* you get a match before you have fetched Customer Number One. If Customer Number One does not show up, and, you already have been assigned Customer Number Two, you get ZERO for Customer Number One and are to proceeed to cover Customer Number Two. If Customer Number Two does not show, and you have not been matched before you get him, you will get your fee. If, however, you get matched again, before you cover Customer Number Two and he does not show up, you get nothing and are expected to cover Customer Number Three.
> 
> As you can see, Shared is full of hazards. Not only can you get an Endless Line, but, you could get Endless Uncompensated No-Shows. It is one reason, of several, that I will not accept Shared. The only reason that I accept POOL is so that I can shuffle subsequent riders. Cover one or two, shuffle two and the payoff is more than what a cab meter would read if it is a short or mediocre trip. You will get burned on the long POOL trips, however.


This hurts my head.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

no more pool pings, no more commuter pings or airport or bar runs......so basically your only pings will be one an hour for a 5 dollar costco runs, 5 bucks an hour all for a virus thats killed less than a 100 ppl with an average age of 80....


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

You mean the feature EVERY driver with 3rd grade math skills opted out of 1st day years ago until Uber violated labor laws treating independent contractors like employees by not letting them opt out because 100% would so now they're ignored most of the time unless you lack 3rd grade math skills and or are desperate?

No one with a brain accepted pool rides. Good riddance.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

What took them so long? LOL


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

the good thing is they probably won't figure out how to turn it back on once all this hype dies down


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

we wanted the option to toggle off pool pings....., now with record low requests due to the martial law thats been declared, pool rides are better than getting one costco run an hour


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> we wanted the option to toggle off pool pings....., now with record low requests due to the martial law thats been declared, pool rides are better than getting one costco run an hour


Turn the Costco into a round tripper, I have a Sam's club but no Costco I'd say let me check out with you & I'll give ya ride back off app for $10 I'm sure there's something in their you could use

That's a $20 hour(ride there)& knocking out an errand

I opted out of pool 1st day it went live lol took 10+ emails but that's for math flunkies


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Just waiting for Uncle Trump to tweet that not only did he give us a "tax cut" with the low gas prices, he has also given us a "pay raise" with the suspension of pool rides. Thank you Dara and Donald for Making America Gullible Again


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I expect to see new Uber advertising soon for new drivers because of the increased demand caused by the termination of Uber pool.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just got an email that they are suspending pool so that means more rides to go around.
> 
> View attachment 431599


Hopefully it's dead permanently.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Lyft is still doing Shared in NJ
> 
> Someone has to serve the very bottom edge of society.


And NJ is the very bottom of society.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just got an email that they are suspending pool so that means more rides to go around.
> 
> View attachment 431599


I ought to put those Uber Rules in my cab someplace. I hate when single moms, bring a group of disobedient toddlers; it just sets up my last nerve for the day!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> "This is a promotional email from Uber Technologies" and not actual concern for your safety.


This is most probably Uber's calculating that they stand to make more money by forcing pool pax to take UberX at a higher rate.

Combined with what surely could be forgiven if mistakenly taken for the appearance of artificially inflating surges and you begin to see how they've most likely decided to protect their cut of what we earn.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I enjoyed reading the article. Have never been a fan of Pool. What are those poor millennials going to do now? Not be squished up inside of your vehicle now, for one. Thank goodness.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pool is a Pitre Dish for NASTIES ALL YEAR LONG !
> 
> 
> WELL THE DEPARTMENT OF MOTOR VEHICLES HAS SHUT DOWN HERE.
> ...


Most states offer online renewal options that generate typed receipts for temp use. Whether or not Lyft and Uber will take the online generated receipts authorized by the states for temporary use until your docs arrive, is another story entirely. At some point I suspect they will because they'll be short drivers.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just got an email that they are suspending pool so that means more rides to go around.
> 
> View attachment 431599


thats the reason :

https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/13/coronavirus-lawsuits-claim-uber-and-lyft-endangering-public/


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just got an email that they are suspending pool so that means more rides to go around.
> 
> View attachment 431599


Never did pool but the decision is past due.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just got an email that they are suspending pool so that means more rides to go around.
> 
> View attachment 431599


Hey....I kinda look forward to the 2.3 miles to pick up for a 1.7 mile pool ride. Or those sandy feet from SM pier. Dang!..


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> no more pool pings, no more commuter pings or airport or bar runs......so basically your only pings will be one an hour for a 5 dollar costco runs, 5 bucks an hour all for a virus thats killed less than a 100 ppl with an average age of 80....


------------------------------
You are grossly uninformed. LA County reported 50 NEW cases in 24 hours. This infection will grow exponentially. If you do not know what that means -- look it up. As for the average age of 80 -- all the other age groups can be a carrier, meaning that they will take the virus home to their parents or grandparents and infect them. If you think that the 20 to 50 age group is exempt, you are very mistaken. You can be a walking carrier of the virus and never show any clinical signs while everyone you come in contact with gets sick.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

The entire Uber service should be suspended because even a single pax can get you sick and other pax sick


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

there are so many cases bc never before have we been tested for Cold like symptoms, usually when a person gets a cold its not national news and no testing is done. Now there will be thousands of healthy people who test positive as national testing rolls out and the thought control police wont allow you to think this virus isnt any more dangerous than any other respiratory infection, they will continue to tank the economy and take away people rights.

Last year 50k ppl died of pneumonia and no one said that we should be put under house arrest to prevent the frail from dying. Most respiratory viruses mutate, thats why people keep getting sick over and over with respiratory infections, unlike the chicken pox, so if the argument is we must be under house arrest to protect the frail, well these viruses have been with us for thousands of years and will be for many more, so we should be under house arrest forever and tank the economy so people lose their jobs, starve and crime skyrockets to stop the spread of respiratory infections, which arent going away anytime soon


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Nina2 said:


> The entire Uber service should be suspended because even a single pax can get you sick and other pax sick


Or vice versa. Any of us can be carriers without symptoms.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Lyft shut down Shared in my market now too


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> You are grossly uninformed. LA County reported 50 NEW cases in 24 hours. This infection will grow exponentially. If you do not know what that means -- look it up. As for the average age of 80 -- all the other age groups can be a carrier, meaning that they will take the virus home to their parents or grandparents and infect them. If you think that the 20 to 50 age group is exempt, you are very mistaken. You can be a walking carrier of the virus and never show any clinical signs while everyone you come in contact with gets sick.


who cares if you catch this years common flu if the effects are nil at worst



Mash Ghasem said:


> Or vice versa. Any of us can be carriers without symptoms.


which means you shouldn't care if you got it if it doesn't even have a negative effect on you in any way


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BuberDriver said:


> Lyft shut down Shared in my market now too


Wasn't that big of them?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> there are so many cases bc never before have we been tested for Cold like symptoms, usually when a person gets a cold its not national news and no testing is done. Now there will be thousands of healthy people who test positive as national testing rolls out and the thought control police wont allow you to think this virus isnt any more dangerous than any other respiratory infection, they will continue to tank the economy and take away people rights.
> 
> Last year 50k ppl died of pneumonia and no one said that we should be put under house arrest to prevent the frail from dying. Most respiratory viruses mutate, thats why people keep getting sick over and over with respiratory infections, unlike the chicken pox, so if the argument is we must be under house arrest to protect the frail, well these viruses have been with us for thousands of years and will be for many more, so we should be under house arrest forever and tank the economy so people lose their jobs, starve and crime skyrockets to stop the spread of respiratory infections, which arent going away anytime soon


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

I mean if they really CARED about "flattening the curve"

Uber says 23+% of drivers are senior citizens online says more...

According to a 2017 survey from industry expert Harry Campbell — better known as The Rideshare Guy — 54% of Uber drivers are over the age of 50, and about a quarter are 61 or older.

So low ball 1-2 out of 4 drivers are seniors shouldn't they suspend the accounts of every driver over 50 & offer them pay during these tragic pandemic times? They are the most at risk for this super flu called sars coronna 2 that's killed a whole 116 people this year while the regular flu has killed 18,000+ almost 200 times more

I mean they CARE right? LMAO I'm sure the AARP & age discrimination suits would bombard them and who else you going to get to work for $3 an hour 1970s cab rates/wages but immigrants ignorant of labor laws who make $3 a day in their homelands & seniors on fixed incomes? Both demographics discriminated against in the labor market so it's hard to find work.

I'm sure the CEO & CFOs combined salary of 100+ million or the 2 cofounders 100+ million spent on just 2 homes and the 3+ billion they cashed out in less than a month after legally being able to do so while "losing" money could cover it it's just couch cushion money from them as the CEO was paid 200 million to accept the job & everyone else been skimming & drawing salaries for a decade.


Elder abuse & exploitation sure is innovative & disruptive lmao

Organized Crime.
Human trafficking.
This is Uber Lyft.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hopefully pool never comes back!


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Hopefully pool never comes back!


Opted out first day, I have a feeling it will be enabled when they bring it back

Uber Lyft doesn't care they get an entire extra fare & give driver .50 for extra passengers if they can legally bring it back they'll flip the switch as soon as they can, were dealing with pure evil entities that have no regards for humans or labor laws


----------



## flymiester (Aug 27, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> the good thing is they probably won't figure out how to turn it back on once all this hype dies down


Maybe the 12 -18 months they are predicting for a vaccine will make it just disappear permanently. I live in a smaller city, no Uber Pool or shared rides here. If I see a sneezer or cougher approach my car, I take off and cancel.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

flymiester said:


> If I see a sneezer or cougher approach my car, I take off and cancel.


good luck...most people who have it show 0 signs or symptoms. better start canceling everyone


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> .most people who have it show 0 signs or symptoms


which means who cares if you even get it

it's not even as bad as the common cold


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> which means who cares if you even get it
> 
> it's not even as bad as the common cold


ok let's say you have it, and you don't know that you have it. you just drove 10 different people in Uber toady who you gave it to. they give it to 10 people, they give it to 10 people, etc etc etc so 40 or more people just got it in 1 day and now 1 or 2 of them is dead because you think it's harmless. imagine if you do this every day for a year and every other uber driver out there does this too...not bad huh?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> ok let's say you have it, and you don't know that you have it. you just drove 10 different people in Uber toady who you gave it to. they give it to 10 people, they give it to 10 people, etc etc etc so 40 or more people just got it in 1 day and now 1 or 2 of them is dead because you think it's harmless. imagine if you do this every day for a year and every other uber driver out there does this too...not bad huh?


correct, still not even as bad as the common flu strain that routinely kills 56,000 people each and every year


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

🤦‍♂️ there's 7.7 billion people in the world...this is unrealistic but for the sake of argument let's say we ignored it and everyone got it. 7.7B x 3% death rate = 231,000,000 deaths
2.3M > 56K
so if everyone had your attitude then we'd all be F'd


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> &#129318;‍♂ there's 7.7 billion people in the world...this is unrealistic but for the sake of argument let's say we ignored it and everyone got it. 7.7B x 3% death rate = 231,000,000 deaths
> 2.3M > 56K
> so if everyone had your attitude then we'd all be F'd


lol in the US they say about 100 people have got it and there are 100,000,000 people in the US

what is this 3 percent figure you are using ?


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

right now it's actually 4%...glad to see you only care about the US population (100 people don't "got" it, 171 have DIED)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> right now it's actually 4%...glad to see you only care about the US population (100 people don't "got" it, 171 have DIED)
> View attachment 433280


I do only care about and quote from the US population numbers since that's where I live.

171 deaths out of 150,000,000 people is microscopic


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I do only care about and quote from the US population numbers since that's where I live.
> 
> 171 deaths out of 150,000,000 people is microscopic


are you like 7 years old? do you have any idea how global economics works???
I bet that car you're driving isn't 100% from america. That phone you're using, def not from America. that food in your kitchen, no way 100% from america? do you understand now?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> right now it's actually 4%...glad to see you only care about the US population (100 people don't "got" it, 171 have DIED)
> View attachment 433280


let's make it easy for you












BuberDriver said:


> are you like 7 years old? do you have any idea how global economics works???
> I bet that car you're driving isn't 100% from america. That phone you're using, def not from America. that food in your kitchen, no way 100% from america? do you understand now?


where products are made has nothing to do with the actual facts you are trying to deflect from

it's not even a percent of a percent


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> where products are made has nothing to do with the actual facts you are trying to deflect from


you said you only care about about US population. if everyone else on the planet died except US, or if 3-4% of their population died then we'd all be screwed. and it's now 174 deaths out of 11,699 cases so far = 1.4% in US (8% in Italy, 6.9% in Iran)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> you said you only care about about US population. if everyone else on the planet died except US, or if 3-4% of their population died then we'd all be screwed. and it's now 174 deaths out of 11,699 cases so far = 1.4% in US (8% in Italy, 6.9% in Iran)


you act like everyone else on this planet is dying


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Lol so now you care about the billions of people across the globe, the slaves making your icrap with suicide nets installed at the factory to stop them from killing themselves, the billions that don't have access to running water or regular electricity still in 2020

Don't anyone in America with a smart phone, game system, that wears clothes gives a f about the rest of the world don't pretend like you do if you did you wouldn't shop at Amazon, Walmart or use Android apple Microsoft products but I get it there really is no choice as a consumer anymore but to pretend Americans care about the world is comical

Go to your locker & put your head between your knees that'll save ya from calamity yeah that's the ticket

The Kung flu will soon hit Africa so the Chinese can reneg on all their highway projects and take over without them pesky Africans to worry about and USA & Britain will of course partner with them lol



BuberDriver said:


> &#129318;‍♂ there's 7.7 billion people in the world...this is unrealistic but for the sake of argument let's say we ignored it and everyone got it. 7.7B x 3% death rate = 231,000,000 deaths
> 2.3M > 56K
> so if everyone had your attitude then we'd all be F'd


But the traffic will be great this is a great solution for climate change the emissions benefits way outweigh all the old people dying they don't contribute anymore

Every 100 years or so mother nature does what it needs to do, silly humans think they have the power & intelligence enough to stop her










Honestly I'd like a daily suicide tracker like the many covid ones I can almost guarantee this panic & economic shut down has it rising


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I do only care about and quote from the US population numbers since that's where I live.
> 
> 171 deaths out of 150,000,000 people is microscopic


You live in the US and you don't realize the population is around 330 million?

The governor of California has said he expects 54% of his population to be infected, that's over 25 million in one state.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> You live in the US and you don't realize the population is around 330 million?


330 million > 150 million

even better for my argument

the governor can hope everyone gets it all he wants

all i care about are actual facts and common sense


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> Phone support said they'd expedite my request and to watch for an email. Crickets. Not sure he even understood the situation because he barely spoke English. I certainly could not understand half of what he was saying, aside from "Can I put you on hold for two more minutes?" which he had nailed down.


Just got my 2020 LAX placard today. It took since mid-January when they emailed me asking to confirm my address. -o: -o:


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> all i care about are actual facts and common sense


Say _what_???

This might be the funniest post I've ever read at UPnet.


----------

